# Let's kick the tires and light the fires



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok-
I am going to try my on line journal again.
Ever since I got back from my vacation in December, I have been plagued by colds, injuries, exam preparations...you name it. Needless to say, I am way off where I should be.

I've been stumbling in the gym the past few weeks trying to get back into the 'swing of things'.
Today, I got a second 'critique' of how I look: I walked into the gm this afternoon to see an afternoon 'regular '.
As I walked over and said howdy, he asked where I've been and what happened to me. (as in: I'm smaller / not as full / lean as I was a few months ago when he saw me last)

So...that's a good enough motivation for me. I am back and want to be back to where I was within three weeks from now.

Will tape, weigh and caliper when I wake up tomorow.
I work a really F U B A R'd work schedul right now: 3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off 12 hour shifts.
If I do not get to the gym immediately after I wake up, I cannot get there and knock it out before having to go to work.

So feel free to give me a cyber kick in the ass to help me keep hittin' it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2002)

15 April, 2002
Day 1:

Chest:
Incline Dumb Bell Press:
50*15,   80*10,   80*10,   80*10,   80*10

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15,   185*10,   185*10,   225*4

Pec Dec:
100*12,   120*8,   10*8

* Out of time.
* Muscles starting to come back, strength / endurance slowly  
   returning

Food:
1st: 'Mike McMuffin'
- 2 pc wheat toast / one egg, one egg white (poached) / 1 slc low 
  fat cheese / 1/2 cup skim milk

2nd: 6" subway turkey on wheat

3rd: 2nd half of turkey sub

4th: Protein shake

5th: 2 chicken breasts / one serving each of peas and rice

6th: Protein shake

Approx. 1 gal water.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey my studly....nice to see you back in the gym....now wasnt there a challenge you had to get ready for...do I have to cyber bytch slap you back into action or what????? 

I'll just be lurking in the background ..... ready to slap you silly if I notice your not performing to a high enough standard....so watch it.....Oh and by the way...feel free to do like wise back!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Ese-
thanks, but I haven't been back to the gym since that first night...things just keep popping up. The night after my chest workout, I had to go to parent's neighbors' house to pick up parents' puppy. (she and friend's dogs weren't getting along. Parents are on vacation)
Then to work. that night, i came down with some sort of cold and has had me knocked out the past few days. either tomorrow or Sunday depending on weather, I need to finish moving into my new place.
Hectic.
My challenge, is I am meeting a friend in a few weeks. She is AWESOME! Did I mention she is in absoloute top notch condition? At present, I am not ready to be seen with her.... I've got 3 weeks to lean out...
So....keep kickin!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 20, 2002)

Typical....you think you can win a lady over with just a smile and a warm handshake!!!!!  NOT!!!  Enough of the excuses....I know who your meeting so get your butt in that gym and give me 50!!!!  Thats at least 50 min of cardio as punishment for not being in the gym all week!!!!  

Hope you get better soon....I found that the more I went to the gym the faster I recovered .... I suppose I scared the bugs out of my system!!!  Its worth a go!!!!

So ..... dont just sit there smirkin'....get your gym gear on and shake that rather yummy toosh!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, I made it back to the gym...was a rather shiaty work out, but I figure a bad one is better than not going at all.

Friday, April 19, 2002
Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 185*12, 225*10, 225*10

Pull Up:
BW*12, BW*8, BW*8, BW*7

Bar Bell Row:
95*12, 95*10, 95*10

Reverse Grip Narrow Pull Downs:
120*12, 120*12, 120*12

Bar Bell Curls:
Bar*15, 65*12, 65*12, 65*12

** Strength still not returned to back yet. 
** Still taking it easy with my anything that might inflame my 
     biceps again. Do not want to take another layoff due to injury


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

What you said is true...a so-so workout is better than none at all. Keep it up!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2002)

24 April-
Back:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 275*10, 275*10, 275*9

Leg Extension:
100*15, 150*12, 150*12

** Out of time.

*** Diet is sucking. I'm still moving and do not have kitchen really stocked yet.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 25, 2002)

Not only can I stock your fridge but cook only healthy dishes as well......it will cost you though...exercise police and cardio police at your service sir!!!!  I need to stay with you just to make sure you dont slip into any bad habits......!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2002)

what is your charge for this service???


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 25, 2002)

Actually for you...its a board and lodgings package...with a few fringe benefits....but that is actually counted as extra cardio workouts during the week!!!!  I dont eat much either......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2002)

"I dont eat much either...."
--I do...as a line in a movie says: "I could eat a peach for hours.."

Do you have any references?

25 April,

Chest:
Dumbell Incline Press:
55*15, 75*12, 85*10, 85*9, 85*9

Flat Barbell Bench Press:
135*12, 185*8, 185*6, 225*3

Standing Cable Flye:
50*12, 50*12, 50*12

Rope Press Downs:
100*15, 110*12, 110*10

Dips:
BW*12, BW*11, BW*11

Food:
1st: 2 packets - flavored oatmeal, Protein shake

2nd: Protein shake w/ 10g glutamine

3rd: 6" Subway Turkey sub w/ lettuce, pickles, tomatoes

4th: 2nd 1/2 of sub

5th: 1 lean pocket, diet Mt. Dew

6th: 2nd lean pocket.

**at least 3 liters of water

*** chest seems to be coming back to former strength, hopefully, rest will fall back in line as well soon!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

Now when I said I didnt eat much.....I meant that I didnt eat fast food....only fresh meat....actually anything fresh will do!!!!!!
Now behave and start giving me muscles with attitude!!!!!!  Hows the new house going?????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm mostly moved in. I had a bit of an incident with my bedroom furniture on the move. Long story short, the wind ripped one piece of a five piece bedroom set and out of my friend's truck and slammed it onto the roadway. So..part of my set is destroyed. Luckily, parent's have friend who is a carpenter..hopefully, he can either replace it or repair it.
I'm hopfully getting my leather sectional couches this afternoon. Some were ina wharehouse in another city. It is a great set, it has a total of 4 recliners in it...now all I need to do is get three friends...

I unpacked my stereo equipment..cannot find my remotes nor my wires...di I really need those???

Will be unpacking more things this weekend.
Too bad you are gonna be missing my move in bbq...


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

When...where....what do I bring?????????????  Oh shyte bet Im working that weekend!!!!!  Typical!!!!  Can we take a rain check and I promise to bring a really really good house warming pressie!!!!!   Would you mind if I move in forever???  Sounds like a great party place......damn...and I've gotta live on the other side of the bloody planet dont I!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2002)

you can cook, right?
I mean, I bought all 'man' foods:
If you can boil it, toss it in the micro wave or slap it in between two slices of bread...I have it!
I already have my own cook right now: Chef Boy Ar Dee!
He doens't say much.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

Cook!!!!  Are you sure you can handle real home cooking!!!!!  None of this shop bought rubbish!!!  Fresh made bread...home made yoghurts...and ice-creams...when permitted!!!  Home made pasta....not to forget pizza's!!!!  But you must work them off....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2002)

ice cream? What about Ben & Jerry? They might take offense to my not giving them my business....
(I only eat that about once every 8 months...I have the worst habbit of eating the whole damn pint in one sitting...it's that good.)
So, I do not eat it too much.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

As you official Food Police Officer...Im going to have to write you up warning.....next time .....its gonna be...Book em' Danno!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Now when I said I didnt eat much.....I meant that I didnt eat fast food....only fresh meat....actually anything fresh will do!!!!!!
> Now behave and start giving me muscles with attitude!!!!!!  Hows the new house going?????



I've got some very fresh meat E!!!! (you stepped into that one!)


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

Ahhh yes I did....nice to see someone offer only the best!!!!!  Pork isnt it......?????  Hmmmm....could never say no.....!!!!  Do you deliver as well as supply?!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok...here Iam ...trying to make an hoest effort to get my carcass abck into shape and improve upon...and my innocent thread gets PORNALIZED! Ahhh....the shame of it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, haven't been using my physical log, so do not have full recolection of what I did  over te weekend.

28 Apr 02-
Back:

SLDL: 135*15, 185*10, 185*10, 185*10

Pull Ups: BW*12, BW*10, BW*8, BW*8, BW*8 = 46 

Bent Over Rows: 95*12, 95*12, 95*10

Bar Bell Curls: Bar *15, 65*15, 85*10, 85*10, 85*10

Reverse Curls: 45*5, 45*5, 45*5

**ligaments are still inflamed a bit, still cannot go too heavy for bicep exercises.

*** didn't track food...oops.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

That was actually the 27th's work out.

28 Apr 02-

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Military Press: 50*15, 90*12, 110*10, 110*10

Lateral Raises: 20*10, 20*10, 20*10

Front Raises: 45*10, 55*10, 55*10, 55*10 (1st time doing 
                      exercise, wasn't doing it right...)
Reverse Pec Dec: 100*10, 110*10, 110*10, 110*10


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

29 Apr 02-
no weight training - off day, started running.
1st night out, only did approx. 1.5 miles. 
Am going to start adding running in on work nights. Will work on adding distance until can run 5 miles again..this is my goal.
Way back when...I used to be able to run 5 miles in under 38 minutes. Want to get back to that again.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2002)

30 April 02
Day 1, Week 1:

Chest:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 185*9, 205*5, 205*5
**Let my ego get in the way again...I got the weight up, but 
    didn't use perfect form; i.e. I didn't bring the weight all the way 
    down to chest: I stopped about 2" from chest, so wouldn't 
    get 'stuck'. Guess will have to use a little bit lighter weight next 
    time.. 

Incline Dumbell Press:
70*12, 80*10, 80*6

Decline Bench Press: 
185*7, 185*7, 185*6

**out of time. Still need to work on streamlining work out.

***will be doing pm run this evening. Approx. 1.5 miles. Not very 
      far, but just started back lastnight. Distance will increase next 
      week!

FOOD:

1st: 2 pkts oatmeal, flavored, protein shake w/ 10g Glutamine

2nd: Can Beef Ravioli, Protein Shake w/ 10g Glutamine

3rd: Lean turkey sammich, low fat cheese, mustard, relish, sugar-
       free punch

4th: Protein Shake w/ 10 g glutamine

5th: 2 chicken breast w/ 1/2 can carrots, can diet Mt. Dew

6th: Protein Shake w/10g Glutamine

at least 3 liters water


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2002)

ok-
been a bad week for lifting.
Still tring to get things moved into my place. I only have a couple more things to do, then I am DONE with it!

Finally got back on Sat, 04 May-
Back:
SLDL: 135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Pull Ups: BW*12, BW*9
**tendons started to act up again. I felt it best to call it a day before I ended up hurting them again to where I would have to take another 2 month lay off...

I still have a chest cold too....did all of ten minutes on the elliptical before I couldn't breathe anymore...

Tomorrow isn't looking too good either..have to pick up my third piece of my couch set then get to work..
If I could just win the lottery.....I hate it when my job interferes with my life!


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2002)

Hey Burner! Sorry to hear that you're workouts aren't were you want them to be! The diet then? How's that going?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2002)

It's ok, could be better.
I need someone to cook for me....among other things..


what time is there right now?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2002)

Let's try this again:
Day 1, 9 May, 02 
Chest:
Flat Bar Bell Bench press: 
135*15, 185*12, 205*7, 205*7, 275*5, 315*3! Drop set: 205*7, 135*9
*FIRST  TIME PUTTING UP 315! Not just YEAH! but...HELL YEAH!

Pec Dec:
110*12, 140*8, 140*7

Incline Dumbell Press:
70*8, 80*6, 80*6
*muscles WHOOPED!
*Out of time, no tris, cardio.
**I stepped into the PT office in teh gym to ask question about my ligaments on my arms. They seem to think I didn't stretch enough, do more stretching, ice them down, take an inflamatory.

FOOD:
1st: Turkey Omelette (3 egg whts/ 1 egg, two slice turkey, dab cheese, salsa)

2nd: Can Chef Boyardee Beef  Ravioli, Protein shake w/10 g glutamine

3rd: Protein shake w/ 10g glutamine, apple

4th: 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can peas

5th: protein shake w/10g glutamine

at least 3 liters of water

unpacked my digital cam and tape and fat calipers. Will get measurements and pics this weekend. Be gentle, I look like shiat!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2002)

Day.....2...
13 May, 02..
yeha, I've been bad. Get my days off, get busy doing other things...necessary, but got in the way of my going to the gym..

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*9

Pull-Downs (Wide):
100*15, 150*12, 180*8, 180*6

Close Grip Cable Rows:
150*12, 180*10, 180*10

Time.
* Weights are WAY off from what was doing at begining of year.
Hopefully, couple more weeks and will be back on par.
** Took longer than wanted, was stretching and massaging ligaments in between sets, as to let them stretch adn relax to keep them from further injury.
***was actually looking foward to running at work tonight, but seems I took my bag out of my car the other day and forgot to put it back in..so no cardio.

Ok, I taped myself this Saturday. Didn't like what it said. I've gone up a couple % in BF and down in size.
Will have to compare to where I was earlier with exact data, but goes like this:

Weight: 185lbs
Height: 5'9" (at least that hasn't changed...)
Left Bicep: 13"
Right Bicep: 13.5"
Chest: 40"
Waist: 34.5"

As I recall, in December, my chest was 41 -  42", my arms were 14" both. (I used to bitch about my small 14" arms...now I am gonna have to bust ass just to get abck to that damn point!)

I'm embarrassd to take the pics..let alone post them...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2002)

14 May
Day 3:
Shoulders:
Seated Dumbell Press:
30*20, 40*12, 50*6, 50*8, 50*8

Standing Lateal Raises:
20*15, 30*10, 30*10

Bent Over lateral raises:
35*10, 35*10, 35*10

Upright Rows:
45*15, 65*10, 65*10

Barbell Curl:
Bar*20, 65*10, 85*10

**Arms were a little tender, couple more weeks, should be back to full intensity

***food:
1st: omlette (3 egg whts, 1 egg/ dab tostitos cheese sauce / 
       salsa, two slices lean turkey
Workout
2nd: Med steak, serving low fat cottage cheese, diet soda
3rd: Protein shake / w 10g glutamine
4th: 2 chicken breast / serving corn / serving mac-n-cheese / 
       fat&sugar free punch
5th: Bagel w/ cream cheese. (had to eat it...something was 
       tearing up my stomach, the bread 'soaked' up...

1 gal of water during 12 hour shift

****Cardio-
Ran almost 3 miles! Ok, had to stop a couple times, but will get 
      better and faster!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2002)

17 May, 02

Day 4: Biceps / legs

Standing Barbell Curls:
Bar*20, 85*12, 105*6, 105*6, 105*6 drop -65*8

Preacher Curl:
55*12, 75*8, 75*8, 75*8

Incline Seated Dumbell Curl:
25*10, 30*8, 30*8, 30*8

Standing Cable Curl:
100*10, 130*10, 130*8 drop 60*8

Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 225*12, 225*10, 225*10
**started feeling 'pukey' after 2nd set. Finished the exercise and called it a night.

***Biceps felt GREAT! Had the full workout, no pain. Took a little longer in between sets to stretch and rub ligaments.


----------



## esmerelda (May 18, 2002)

Hey can I rub your ligaments????  Cos I've never had a ligament rub that I know of......or is that what you playfully call your 'special' friend????   JK!!!!!!!  Good to hear your out of pain...but if you really want I can assist in fun pain........


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

I've never turned down a good rub down...

Would you also kiss me where it hurts?


----------



## esmerelda (May 18, 2002)

Where it hurts ....where it doesnt hurt....where it might hurt later...come to think about it.....can I just make it hurt anyway??????   Promise silk ties dont chaffffff any!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

now how can any warm blooded man turn down such an offer???


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Week 2:
Day 1:
Chest:
Incline Dumbell Press:
50*15, 80*11, 80*9, 80*9, 80*8

Incline Dumbell Flye:
35*12, 45*10, 45*10

Flat Bench Press:
185*11, 205*5, 205*5 / decend :135*13

Dips:
BW*12, BW+25*9, BW+25*8

Tricep Extension:
130*12, 150*8, 150*8 / decend: 70*15

Food:
1st: oatmeal / protien shake

(workout)

2nd: Chef Boyardee Beef ravioli / protein shake / 10g glutamine

3rd: Protein Shake w/10g glutamine

4th: Two chicken breasts, 1/2 can peas, go-gurt, dt. mt. dew

5th: Protein shake

dammit! Not enough food!

***Something tearing into my stomach...didn't go run tonight....


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

I can't remember which thread it was where we were discussing our jobs???


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2002)

Week 2

20 May, 02

Day 2:
Back:

SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*8

Wide Grip Pull Down:
120*12, 180*6, 180*8, 180*7

Close Grip Suppinated Pull Down:
150*8, 180*8, 180*8

CLose Grip Cable Row:
180*10, 180*8, 180*8

**time, met friends and watched Star Wars II...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2002)

Week 2:

May 22, 02:

Day 3:

Shoulder:

Dumbell Military Press:
35*20, 50*10, 50*8, 50*8, 60*5

Standing Lateral Raise:
25*12, 35*7, 35*6

Seated Lateral Raise:
25*12, 35*12, 35*12

Dumbell Shrugs:
80*12, 80*12, 80*12

**Food:
1st: Bowl Cereal, protein shake / 5g creatine
workout
2nd: Grilled Chix samich
3rd: BUrger (oops, was hungry...)
4th: 2 chix breast, 1/2 can peas, go-gurt, sugar free cool-aide
5th Protein shake

**cardio:
ran 2.8 miles. (only had to stop 4 times, walked approx. 20 feet and picked up[ pace after that again)


Essy is 'making' me post my now pics...it will be awful....will get a few shots this weekend....


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

He he..not making you...just urging you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2002)

Week 2:
Day 4:

Arms:
Bar Bell Curl:
Bar*20, 85*12, 105*8, 105*8, 125*4

Preacher Curls:
65*12, 95*3, 85*3, 75*6

Incline Dumbell Curls:
30*10, 30*9, 30*10

Dips:
BW*15, 25*12, 45*10, 45*10

Tricep Extension:
130*15, 170*8, 170*7


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2002)

Week 2:
May 24
Day 5:
Legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*15, 275*10, 275*10, 275*10

Leg Press:
400*15, 600*10, 600*10

****playing paintball the next day...need to be able to RUN!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2002)

Week 3:
Day 1:
27 May, 02

Chest:
Flat Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 205*9, 225*3, 205*4/*6/*3 (rest-pause set)

Incline Bench Press:
135*12, 185*6, 185*5, 185*4

Hammer Strength Bench:
90*12, 135*6, 135*5, 135*5

Standing Cable Flye:
50*12, 50*10, 40*12
(friend showed I was doing wrong, corrected form...wow...what a difference!)

**Was going to do cardio at work lastnight...ended up raining...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2002)

Week 3:
Day 2:
28 May, 02

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 135*12, 135*10, 135*10
(ended up using a different bar, deads didn't feel right, kept weight light)

Pull-ups:
BW*12, BW*10, BW*9, BW*7, BW*7, BW*6 = 50 total
( still working on getting back to doing 50 within 5 sets before adding weight..)

Hammer Strength Rows:
45*12, 90*10, 90*10

**Time. Over slept, got to gym late.

FOOD:
1st: 2 pkts oatmeal, protein shake w/ 5g creatine
Workout
2nd: Protein Shake w/ 5 g creatine
3rd: Grilled Chicken sammich
4th: 2 chicken breast, serv. instant potatos, 1/2 can carrots, sugar-free kool-aide
5th: lean turkey sandwich
6th: Protein Bar

at least a gal water.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok...I've given you plenty of time to post these pics let alone take them....where are they?????  Come on...If I can post my ugly butt on the site so can you!!!!!  

MIKE.....Post baby....post!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

So I decided to look back and check it out, look what I dug up! All kinds of workouts in here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you shake the cobwebs off this thing first?    Gee, I haven't seen a post by Essie in a very long time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2007)

holy schnikes! I used to lift! AND!!!! Have muscle!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Have, had whatever, haha. Thought it was a cool find.


----------

